# Topics > Operating systems > Android >  Android 8.0, 8.1 Oreo

## Airicist

Codenamed Android O during development

Home page - android.com/oreo

Android Oreo on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Android O developer preview first look!

Published on Mar 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Android O first look

Published on May 17, 2017




> Android O is littered with little nips and tucks that just enhance the user experience without necessarily being visible or apparent.

----------


## Airicist

Android O Preview: Top new Android O features!

Published on May 18, 2017




> Google I/O is in full swing, and Android O is now a public BETA. Let's take a speed run through the newest features coming to Android!

----------


## Airicist

What's New in Android Oreo for Developers

Published on Aug 21, 2017




> Android Oreo is available to consumers. Here's a summary of what you need to know to make sure that these early adopters have a great experience, along with ways to enhance that experience with new O features and the support library.

----------


## Airicist

Android Oreo - Open wonder

Published on Aug 21, 2017




> Android Oreo has arrived. Safer, smarter, more powerful & sweeter than ever.

----------


## Airicist

Android Oreo has arrived

Published on Aug 21, 2017




> During the solar eclipse, Android unveiled its new operating system at a viewing party in Manhattan. We went and checked it out.

----------


## Airicist

Eclipse 2017: Android Oreo

Published on Aug 22, 2017




> Watch the solar eclipse unveil Android Oreo. The world’s favorite cookie is now your new favorite Android release.

----------


## Airicist

Behind-the-scenes with Android Oreo

Published on Aug 22, 2017




> Android Oreo has arrived. Safer, smarter, more powerful & sweeter than ever. Watch the behind-the-scenes sweetness of the Android Oreo superhero coming to life.

----------


## Airicist

How to install Android Oreo

Published on Sep 1, 2017




> You can get the latest and greatest features Google has to offer on your Android phone right now -- if you're lucky enough to have a compatible device.

----------


## Airicist

Android Oreo (Go edition): Ready. Set.Go.

Published on Feb 27, 2018




> A powerful experience for entry-level smartphones with 1GB of RAM or less. It’s the best of Android, built with new and reimagined Google apps, so even the most affordable Android smartphones are lean, fast and safer than ever before.

----------


## Airicist

Android Go - hands on at Mobile World Congress 2018

Published on Feb 27, 2018




> Android Oreo Go edition is small and they're coming to a whole lot of budget smartphones, here at Mobile World Congress 2018, but how well does this lighter OS work?

----------


## Airicist

Android Go: explained

Published on Feb 28, 2018




> Google has released a new version of Android customized for phones that cost under $100. It’s called Android Go — technically, “Android Oreo (Go Edition)” — and it’s launching on six phones. Here’s how Go works and what it’s like to use.

----------

